# Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?



## REALSHOCKOPS (17. März 2015)

*Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Hallo Gaming-Community,

ich spiele sehr gerne BF4 und habe mich auch einem Clan angeschlossen. Der Clan-Gründer finanziert alles aus eigener Tasche, doch das ist auf Dauer nicht möglich. Nun ist anscheinend niemand dazu bereit, eine Beitrag zu leisten. Wenn alle Mitglieder mitmachen würden wäre es 1€ pro Monat und Mitglied.

Finanziert wird:
- ein Clan-Server
- ein Teamspeak-Server, auch für andere Games
- eine eigene Clan-Website

Manche haben die Meinung, dass der Clan gar nichts bieten würde und 12€ im JAHR zu viel wären. Wie steht ihr zu diesem Thema? Geht alles zu Grunde, wenn keiner einen Beitrag leisten möchte oder ist euch das egal? Ich wäre froh, wenn man eine freundliche und angenehme Debatte führen könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

REALSHOCKOPS


----------



## DarkSniper (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Moin,
wer im Clan Spielt und Kosten entstehen durch Homepage,Ts,Server etc...muss sich halt beteiligen für umme im Clan sein gibt es net.
Das Thema bezahlen kenn ich aus eigenen Erfahrungen habe selber im Clan gespielt.

Gruss  der Dark


----------



## SEK-Medic (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*



REALSHOCKOPS schrieb:


> ...Manche haben die Meinung, dass der Clan gar nichts bieten würde...



ähm...warum genau ist man dann in einem Clan?

-- wenn Kosten entstehen, sind diese von ALLEN zu tragen -- Dienstleistungen gibt es nunmal nicht für Möppes. Nennt man Mitgliedsbeitrag. Wer sowas nicht zahlen will, sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen oder alleine zocken. Oder muss halt auf alle Vorteile eines Clans verzichten. So ein Affentheater...wird aber meistens nur von irgendwelchen Halbstarken angefangen.


----------



## XeT (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Überall zahlt man Mitgliedsbeiträge. Warum? Um genau so etwas zu finanzieren. Leider sehen viele heute ts etc, als gegeben an. Das dies etwas kostet ist da egal. Ich sehe das Problem in der Neutralität. Wenn du die Leute persönlich kennst bist eher bereit mehr Eigenleistung zu bringen. Kennst du die Leute nur von zocken sind diese austauschba.  Passt dir etwas nicht gehst du einfach zu den nächsten.


----------



## D0pefish (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Wenn man sich in der "Familie" wohl fühlt, braucht man keine Regeln. Es ergibt sich alles von selber. Ansonsten... falsches Spiel, falsche Einstellung, falsche Leute. Solch Abo-Clans sind nicht mein Ding. Da steckt kein Herzblut dahinter, wenn man Leute zwingen muss oder per Paywall aussperrt. Auf der anderen Seite sind Menschen und Clans eben verschieden. Jeder wie er's braucht.


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Okay,da habe ich den Zusammenhang nicht ganz geschrieben. Das der Clan nichts bieten würde, wurde von einem geschrieben, der nicht im Clan ist, aber meint, er würde nichts bieten, obwohl wir was bieten.


----------



## tris0x (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

ich pers. habe absolut nichts gegen Clanbeiträge, muss aber zugeben dass ich in meiner Jugendzeit auch ungern zu Clans gestoßen bin, die mir 5eu im Monat abzweigen wollten. Mittlerweile bin ich seit 5 Jahren in einem Clan - da gehts durch dick und dünn - sollte so ein Fall eintreten, dass die Finanzen in den Keller gehen, würde jeder für den anderen einstehen. Prinzipiell finanzieren wir uns aber vorallendingen über Sponsoren. Auf Lan Parties nehmen wir dann in der Regel entweder einen großen Banner mit oder nen Beamer auf dem wir n bisschen Werbung projezieren, inkl. Clanlogo natürlich 

Den Rest zahlt unser Clanleiter auch aus eigener Tasche - also überwiegend Server. Liegt allerdings daran, dass er auch privat sowieso einen Server benötigt und sich dann gleich nen mehr oder minder günstigen Root genommen hat, auf dem er Gameserver und TS hostet.
Ist bei uns aber auch weniger Clan-Feeling und mehr Familie. Hier kennt sich  - mittlerweile - im Kern auch jeder persönlich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Ich hatte selber mal mit ein paar Kumpels einen Server und war später auch in so manchem Clan. Selbst 5 Taler im Monat sind da doch kein Beinbruch. Miete, Pflege und Wartung sowie Organisation etc. kosten Geld und Zeit.
Leider trifft man überall auf solche Honks die Clanmember sein wollen, damit rumprahlen aber selbst nix dafür tun wollen. Nur komischerweise verblasen die Kohle für jedes sinnfreie Zeugs. Ist halt leider immer noch die Gratismentalität


----------



## tris0x (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Wie gesagt - heute stört es mich nicht mehr. Früher war das noch n anderes Thema, denn das Taschengeld musste ja auch noch für andere Dinge reichen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Einfach mal kicken den Quakbüddel. Sollte er wieder kommen und blöd fragen bei gleicher Einstellung erneut rauswerfen. Wenn er dann noch mal kommt ihn einfach fragen warum er überhaupt wert auf diesen Server legt. Dann auf das " Benehmen " achten, ich würde fast Wetten drauf abschließen das er sogar einen Perma Bann wert ist


----------



## Icedaft (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Clanmember = monatlich seinen Obulus zahlen: Punkt.


----------



## wooty1337 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Alle haben sie ein Smartphone inkl. Vertrag für 25-40€ im Monat und kaufen sich Paysafe Karten oder haben selbst Paypal und buttern monatlich Unsummen in Steam und Co für Skins und sonstiges. Aber 12€ im Jahr für Gameserver, TS, etc. sind dann zu viel?  Ich glaube solche Leute, die da noch rumdiskutieren, will man gar nicht im Clan haben...


----------



## ColorMe (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Also ich war auch jahrelang in verschiedenen Clans aktiv und wir haben uns einfach über Werbung und Sponsoren am laufen gehalten (das ging von Servern für TS, Web, Game bis später zu Hardware und Ligabeiträgen). Keine Ahnung ob das heute (ca. 10 Jahre später) noch möglich ist. Zu Beginn hatten wir allerdings auch keine eigenen Server (kamen dann eben erst nach und nach wenn man erfolgreich in der Liga war und dort dann auch den einen oder anderen Sponsor gefunden hat).
Vielleicht probiert man es einfach mal damit. Ebenso bieten viele Ligen für Matches ja schon kostenlos Server an.

Ansonsten sind die 12€ im Jahr für mich auch nicht der Rede Wert, jedoch gehe ich heute auch arbeiten und verdiene mein Geld, was ich damals als Schüler nicht getan habe. Nur wenn man vielleicht auf das ein oder andere Bier am Wochenende verzichtet, sollte der kleine Obulus schon für fast jeden drin sein. Falls nicht, sollte der Clan auch hierfür eine Lösung finden.


----------



## Icedaft (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Da BF4 ja ab 18 ist und wir uns selbstverständlich alle brav daran halten, sollte die Geldproblematik ja nicht das Problem an sich sein... ?!


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Wir spielen nicht auf LAN-Parties oder in einer Liga, es ist ein Funclan, aber trotzdem ist ein Beitrag nicht zu viel verlangt. Meine Meinung.


----------



## SEK-Medic (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Da BF4 ja ab 18 ist und wir uns selbstverständlich alle brav daran halten, sollte die Geldproblematik ja nicht das Problem an sich sein... ?!



Da liegt dann das Problem  ab 18 Spiele fallen doch reihenweise von LKW's, Mitgliederbeiträge nicht


----------



## Ion (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

1€ pro Monat, das sollten sich selbst Sozialhilfeempfänger leisten können.
Wenn man bedenkt was manche für krebserregende Glimmstängel ausgeben


----------



## TammerID (17. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Ich habe ebenfalls jahrelange Clan Erfahrungen und auch selber einen geleitet. Und selbst mit 14-16 Jahren war es kein Problem 5€ im Monat dafür auszugeben.
Kann Leute nicht verstehen, die für ihr Hobby kein Geld ausgeben wollen, es aber mit allen Mitteln / Vorzügen / Vorteilen ausleben wollen.
Ich für meinen Teil war da immer sehr konsequent. Wer nicht zahlen wollte wurde halt nicht aufgenommen. Diese Vorgehensweise funktioniert übrigens auch bei Fun Clans. 

Jetzt fast 10 Jahre später würde ich auch sagen das es ein Anzeichen dafür ist, das der Herr der nicht zahlen will oder kann, noch nicht die dafür benötigte Reife hat und/oder sich nicht darüber im klaren ist wo seine persönliche Reise hingehen soll. 
Sprich ob es das richtige Spiel für ihn ist, ob er dafür wirklich Geld ausgeben möchte, ob er sich zu 100% zugehörig fühlt usw.


----------



## Kindercola (21. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Meine Güte -.- 1€ wird wohl keinen umbringen, wenn man sich mit den Leute super versteht und auch Spaß am Spiel hat. Vllt. einfach mal an der Cola und Snacks sparen und dafür Wasser und mal nen Apfel knabbern 

Wenn man in einen Clan ist, dann kann man ruhig dafür auch bisschen etwas hinlegen. Ein TS Server, Spieleserver, die Homepage ... alles das muss ja irgendwer anmieten/verwalten etc. und dafür kann man ruhig einen kleinen Beitrag leisten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Ich war sogar auch schon Clanmember ohne davon etwas zu wissen , bis dann auf einmal Anfragen kamen wo ich am xx. denn gewesen wäre, oder warum ich den ich Clan Tag nicht im Namen tragen würde. Geld interessierte den nicht. Wer halt in einen Clan will, muss eben dafür etwas zahlen, dafür bekommt man aber halt keine Orden oder Gutscheine. Gewinne will auch keiner erzielen, und falls doch was abfällt wird es sehr oft investiert in eine bessere Homepage, oder größeren Server und vielleicht sogar einem anderen Game zur Abwechslung.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Das hat nichts mit Heute zu tun, liegt einfach daran das sich die meisten Menschen alles rausnehmen wollen was geht. Nichts tun wollen aber alles haben, Leute die ihre Rolle übertreiben muss man einfach zurechtweisen. Wenn es drauf an kommt sieht man wer die Menschen sind, ist immer so.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Das wäre das 2. Problem das solche Leute sich nicht einem Clan unterordnen können oder wollen. Hatte so etwas in der Art auch mal erlebt, kaum eingetreten wollte er gleich Posten bekleiden da er ja den Clan voranbringen würde ( war aber leider eher ein lausiger Krieger der auf jede Mine getreten war und jedem Messer als willkommenes Ziel diente ).


----------



## Kindercola (21. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

Da frag ich mich wie das bei solchen Leuten dann im "Real Life" klappen soll, wenn die sich nichtmal Online unterordnen  und bestimmte Regeln einhalten können. Das ist doch nun wirklich das einfachste vom Einfachen. (stellste als Stift dann halt dem Chef die Kaffeekanne hin und sagst einmal bitte kochen  )

Aber da hast du wohl recht, das alles immer umsonst geben soll... und wenn es was kosten soll gibt es ja noch Alternative  und da viele ja eh nur an einem Clantag und kostenlosen TSServer interessiert sind und nicht an den/die Menschen die eventuell hinter den Kisten hocken wird dann lieber der nächstbeste Clan gesucht


----------



## Ion (21. März 2015)

*AW: Selbstverständlichkeit von heute? Nehmen, ja! Geben, nein?*

"solche Leute" - wir kennen die Personen dahinter nicht. Manch einer muss sich im RL vielleicht an zu viele Regeln halten und ist froh im Internet "die Sau raus zu lassen". Man sollte nur manchmal einfach nachdenken was man macht


----------

